# Israelite vision



## TimV (Feb 17, 2005)

This cult claims probably about 5 percent of the Afrikaner population. It's a take off of the old belief that some of the White nations are descendants of the so called 10 lost tribes of Israel. It's much like the World Wide Church of God, the one founded by Ted and Garner Armstrong, who produced those magazines you'd see for free everywhere, The Plain Truth".

The are usually drawn from the less educated segments of society, and due to a bad translation in one of their Bibles, where "Man" is used twice in the creation story in English, Hebrew, etc.. they use two different words. So they believe Blacks and Whites were created on different days.

They are a big problem over there, but I see very little influence over here in the States nowdays. Perhaps some of the others here have ran into these people?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 17, 2005)

Although the Afrikaner variety of this cult is new to me, we have discussed the essential teaching of this erroneous belief previously: 

http://www.puritanboard.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=7249

http://www.puritanboard.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=8413


----------



## TimV (Feb 17, 2005)

Thanks, I read through them. This conversion to orthodoxy (I retain the same reserves as you) could explain why I haven't run into many of them lately.

To add to an old thread, I think the Armenian church has also either returned to the fold, or explained away seemingly problematic doctrines, and are now considered orthodox.

I hope what I read about the Copts is true.

Thanks again, lots of good stuff here at this forum.


----------

